# TiVo Series 2 Dual Tuner upgraded with 500GB hard drive



## mrsean

Hey guys,

I have a TiVo Series 2 Dual Tuner upgraded with 500GB hard drive and in excellent condition up for auction at:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330415086762

Make me an offer on eBay if interested.


----------



## jaybird13

I've been looking for a Dual Tuner with Lifetime to replace mine coming off contract in a couple of months.

So I've submitted an offer!

>edit< Oops - just re-read and saw there was no lifetime. I guess the asking price had me fooled into thinking it included it - sorry! >offer retracted<


----------



## mrsean

This Series 2 is still available for purchase so please make an offer or bid if you are interested.


----------



## mrsean

bump


----------

